# Villianess Voice Samples



## Black Razor (Aug 1, 2007)

Spent over an hour searching with Google, which is a long time for using Google, , and I just cant find good voice clips of what I need as a reference file.  Someone help me please?  I am looking for dark & sultry vocal samples to use as a reference with a project I am working on.  My top two picks were:

#1 Ylena - XXX
#2 Xenia Onatopp - GoldeEye

I'm looking for that "Russian" sounding accent, and I just cant find it.  Does anyone know where I can get a good sound clip, besides ripping if from DVD's which I dont want to do?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah, my friend, you forget the other important site: YouTube!

I've found a clip with Xenia. It starts off with a car chase, but then there are some quite long sections in which she speaks. 

There you go : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1lu-Q_c0kQ


----------

